# A random flare up totally different than my norm



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey my name is Brittany Dagostino I am 15 years old and the past two weeks has been horrible. I use to have ibs-c (constipation). 2 weeks ago I woke up in the middle of the night with a severe cramp but not in the normal spot, ussaly I get a pain below my belly button this pain however was higher up. I'm also experiencing that I can't stop using the br not to be gross I'm going 4-6 times a day, every time I go I get sever pain and it gets worse after I'm done. I'm in 10th grade and it's ruining my grades I use to be an A student now I'm barely a B student. It caused me to leave class 5 times to use the restroom. It's embarrasing and te thing that is making me worry the most is im loosing weight like crazy. Has this happened to anyone else, please I don't know what to do and it's ruining my life.


----------



## Kristi12 (Nov 2, 2013)

I've had this for the past 10 years. I'm 23 now so I was in school as well. Luckily, my nurse at school knew and was always welcoming when I went to lay down. It affected my grades as well and some times I would struggle through the pain to stay in class.

I had my 2 worst flare ups a few months ago and lost 10 lbs in 6 days and then barely ate the next 2 weeks for fear of those bad flareups returning.

I thought I was "cured" after being symptom free for 8 months. I was treated for Bacterial Overgrowth. I used to text everyone saying it's my 6th month, 7th month anniversary.. Haha. They were probably so annoyed but I was so happy. Then it returned bad.

My mother works for my GI doctor so I have the freedom to see him often but I feel like that has helped. My situation has gotten a lot better since seeing him but my pain is starting to come back.

You're definitely not alone in this. Message me if you want to talk about any school things! I've made it through college and half of grad school so far with this! So be hopeful!


----------

